# Electric Grills as a substitute for stove tops?



## Bohh (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking to create a smaller alternative kitchen in another area of the house. So far I have a convection toaster oven for all the things I could do in the oven (with in reason) however I can't boil water or heat anything up in a pan.

I am looking at my options and see hot plates which are electric and have multiple eyes on them for multiple pots.

Alternatively I see electric grills which have flat metal cooking surfaces. My question is, couldn't I put a pot down on an electric grill and accomplish the same thing as a hot plate in terms of cooking things in a pot or boiling stuff?

The electric grill would be have more uses than a hot plate.

Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't think the grill/griddle gets hot enough to boil a pot of hot water in a reasonable length of time.  That would be the issue.  A hot plate gets much hotter so works faster.


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 13, 2010)

I think using an electric griddle to heat boiling water in a pot would be an exercise in patience.  

I would get an induction hot plate instead.  There are many choices under $100.  This type of "burner" would be perfect in a make shift kitchen since it doesn't have an open flame or red-hot coil.

.40


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2010)

Bohh said:


> I am looking to create a smaller alternative kitchen in another area of the house. So far I have a convection toaster oven for all the things I could do in the oven (with in reason) however I can't boil water or heat anything up in a pan.



How small is this proposed alternative kitchen?  My suggestion, in addition to your toaster oven, would be a two ring electric hotplate and an electric kettle for boiling water.  

Depending on space and how often you would be using the kitchen and, indeed, what you plan on cooking in it, I would also add a small microwave oven and a crockpot.

Phaedra


----------



## Margaux (Aug 18, 2010)

I have an induction plate I use right next to my stove. I use it every day, and absolutely love it. I have an electric stove, so I can cook things much more quickly on the induction plate. Mine is a Circulon brand. There's a slight learning curve with it, but once you figure it out it's great. I'm even thinking about getting an induction range. (you do need stainless cookware, but you can buy an adapter (cheap) that will allow you to use other cookware).


----------

